# Anybody installed a SC yet



## Shannon'sGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I was thinking about going with a supercharger and wonder if anybody was having issues with any particular type of SC. I am thinking procharger, but the Magnuson sure looks sweet under the hood


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

What are you planning to do with the bottom end of your engine, fuel, and timing? That Magnuson is gorgeous, but pricey.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2005)

We have installed two Magnuson S/C's but nothing else. One was an automatic car which didn't seem to make the best RWHP numbers, but feels awesome on the street. The other was a manual that put down about 408RWHP and 418RWTQ.
I drove the manual to a tire spinning, wheel hopping, 2.2 60', [email protected] here in Phoenix. That was my fourth pass ever in it. I will say that it took much finessing with the extreme low end torque. The next fastest manual transmission that night was at 13.98, so I didn't do too bad.

Mike


----------



## Shannon'sGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

thanks for the info


----------



## Racerbetty (Jan 9, 2005)

Shannon'sGTO said:


> I was thinking about going with a supercharger and wonder if anybody was having issues with any particular type of SC. I am thinking procharger, but the Magnuson sure looks sweet under the hood


I have the Magnuson charger on my 04 Cosmos purple GTO. You can see a ton of pictures here 
http://www.aedcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=2849&highlight=supercharger

I did it myself with a little help ofcourse  arty: 

I would recommend it.


----------

